
Understanding Machine Learning: From Theory to Algorithms - Anon84
https://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~shais/UnderstandingMachineLearning/copy.html
======
nafizh
The author has also kindly posted a solution manual for all the exercises [0].
Last time I checked (year ago) this wasn't available publicly. I love books
that have solution manuals available, crucial for self-learning.

0.[https://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~shais/UnderstandingMachineLearnin...](https://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~shais/UnderstandingMachineLearning/exercises.html)

